# 2 hours south Grocery Store



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Got some Great weather and took my boat for the long 2 hour ride south out in the Gulf. We had a great day on the water. Caught our limit of Scamp Grouper and a variety of other fish Mingos, White Snapper, Amico Jack's, Mahi mahi, and a surprise Tilefish in less than 300' of water on a live bait. We ended the weekend with a small fish fry having caught so many groceries. Found the log offshore and it looks like someone may have hit. We had alot of fun and got our baits / fish sharked a few times so keep moving to another spot. I forgot to try for Triggers while we were out there. Anyone who read about the trolling motor post I put up a few weeks ago it was the 4th person out there I pulled up to a spot found good bottom and hit the lock button and dropped baits catch a fish and hit the jog button a few times to work the spot. It was nice to take people out and have me be able to fish in stead of drive all day.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Had a few throw back AJ's and Endangered Red Snapper.
Forgot to mention got stopped by FWC around fort pickens. They were cool and pretty much just checked the fish boxes.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats what I am talking about Brandon!!!! What a great report dude, you guys did have a large time. Glad to see you fishing and what a clean boat!!!!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome job guys , super catch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that looks like too much fun !


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Happy to see some nice fish being caught.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That new truck probably had a tough time towing the boat home from the ramp with all that extra fish weight in it..


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done Brandon!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

NIce job buddy


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Great catch! Is that painter's tape on your leads?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Keeps the leads from banging.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Yep, just never used painter's tape.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I wondered how long that would take to see if anyone noticed the painter's tape lol. I ment business I wanted to get to the spot and fish as soon as possible, it rips right off and ready for the bait. My boat on the way out ran 33 mph I had to make up some time some how.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Get these Bran-done.



Access to this page has been denied.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome trip! Can't wait to get back out there. Painters tape trick is a good one. I usually leave the weights in the box until we fish but this gets you fishing quicker for sure. I have tied so many chicken rigs on conference calls this week, should be good for the season.


----------

